# Indoor Enclosure Do's and Dont's?



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey guys,
So my uncle and I are going to be building Fason an enclosure over my winter break. I was just hoping you guys had some suggestions or ideas to try. What seemed to work for you? What didn't work? Would you do anything different? Thanks for any tips!!!


----------



## dorton (Nov 14, 2007)

If it opens in the front make it deep enough so you 
can have the substrate a few inches lower than the opening. That way unlike me you wont have to shovel the substrate off the carpet when the door is opened.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 14, 2007)

Height is not important; remember ground space is more of what is needed. Also build it where it will stay more humid.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 14, 2007)

Dont- use a screen top
Do - use a solid top
Dont- make the cage so it can hold little substrate\
Do- make a litter dam




I would disagree with the previous statement that height is not important(though I know bobby meant in the climbing space sense) I beleive the cages should be at least 2.5 feet tall, this will give you 1 foot of space to fill with substrate so the tegu can burrow, then about 18 inches of "viewing area"

example:

Incomplete tegu cage (old Pic)







you can see on the bottom that piece of wood, that is the litter dam, which will allow about a foot of substrate (though with merinae they will burrow deeper if allowed) and you can also note the solid top. This will be a much more effecient way of maintaining humidity and heat with in the cage.


----------

